# schiffe versenken mit JAX-WS



## jansch (29. Apr 2007)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

situation ist folgende: auf glassfish server soll ein schiffeVersenken server laufen, cliens c1 und c1 melden sich beim server S an und spielen gegeneinander schiffe versenken.

c1 ruft z.B. shoot(xCord, yCord, clientID) ... soweit so gut ... nun soll ja c2 benachrichtigt werden, dass er jetzt schiessen kann. ich hab da mal einen kleinen ausflug in richtung @WebMethods mit asynchronen aufrufen und callback mehtoden gemacht. nun wuerde ja aber nun c1 den callback bekommen. meine idee war nun, den callback einfach nach c2 umzubiegen. natuerlich geht das nicht einfach so. wie wuerde man das hier machen?

ich will nicht einfach die clients dumm pollen lassen nach dem motto: "darf ich jetzt? ... darf ich endlich? ... immer noch nicht ... darf ich jetzt? ... usw."

wuerde mich ueber vorschlaege freuen.


Gruss jansch


----------



## Ullenboom (30. Apr 2007)

Web-Services sozusagen als Messaging-System zu nutzen ist relativ neu und da gibt es auch noch keinen endgültigen Standard. Glassfish hat da zwar schon was drin, aber so richtig ist SOAP dafür nicht geeignet. Wie wäre es denn mit JMS? Das wäre für die Aufgabe genau passend.


----------



## jansch (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

JMS habe ich mir auch schon als alternative ueberlegt. kannst du mich vll in sachen messaging mit JAX-WS mal in die richtige richtugn schubsen. irgendwie finde ich in der richtugn gar nichts. ich befuerchte irgendwie, dass ich nicht nach den richtigen sachen suche.

Gruss, Jan


----------



## Ullenboom (1. Mai 2007)

Zwei Stichwörter sind WS-Notification und Web Services Eventing (WS-Eventing). Ist aber doch noch nicht in Glassfish drin. Die Unterstützung bei den anderen Frameworks (Axis2, XFire, JBoss Messaging) ist aber ebenfalls mau -- daher wohl doch JMS nehmen oder das mit  einem Web-Service Server auf jeder Seite mit Reliable Messaging selbst realisieren. Ich habe aber schon mal JMS over HTTP mit ActiveMQ getestet, wenn's denn dann über HTTP(S) gehen soll.

Beste Grüße

 Christian Ullenboom | tutego


----------

